
Show HN: An Electron + React + Hooks Boilerplate for Minimalists - max0563
https://github.com/f-prime/electron-react-boilerplate-minimal
======
Memosyne
> Electron

> React

> Boilerplate

I think you have a distorted understanding of minimalism.

